# Verstoss gegen GPL & Co

## meyerm

Gerade bei blender.org  gelesen:

Luxuriousity verkauft "gebrandete" - d.h. die mit eigenen Namen versehene und ohne die Original Copyrights kompilierte - OpenSource Software (GIMP, OpenOffice, Audacity, ...) bei eBay (ganz grosszuegig mit Geld-Zurueck-Garantie).

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Leute, die bei einer Firma mit einer solchen Seite (nettes Werbebanner von der CAD Seite...) kaufen, bestraft gehoeren, ist das ganz schoen frech.

Was meint ihr dazu? Was sollte z.B. die FSF machen?

M.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Sofort verklagen ist leider nicht richtig. Als Beispiel Deutschland: Die GPL ist in hier nicht wirkich eine durchs Gesetzt anerkannte Lizenz. Ich erinnere mich letztes Semester über ein Gastbeitrag eines Rechtsanwalt in meiner Uni, der über die Patenten und speziell über Open Source und die GPL gelabert hat. Zum Schluß war zu verstehen, im deutschen gesetzlichen Rahmen ist die GPL ungültig, deshalb wäre hier nicht möglich jemanden zu verklagen.

Ich erinner mich aber auch an ein Bericht in (??? weiß nicht mehr wo), dass der Chef von (??? weiß ich auch nicht mehr von wem, jedenfalls ein großes Tier, ich galube der Chefentiwckler von Netfilter oder so) sagte, man sollte nicht so leichtsinning sein und wir sollten auch verklagen, so wie Open Source Projekte verklagt werden. Denn es gibt viele Firmas, die das ausnutzen und denken, dass GPL nur ein Anlass dafür ist, GPL Software zu nehmen, zu erweitern/benutzen und unter nicht GPL-Bedingugen zu verkaufen. Er wollte gegen solche Unternhemen vorgehen und diese Verklagen, nicht weil man vielleicht Geld draus zu machen sondern um zu zeigen, dass die GPL eine ernste Lizenz ist, die auch gehalten werden muss, wie jede andere. Und as finde ich wichtig.

Aber sofort verklagen geht wohl auch nicht, ich glaube, da hat die Open Source Bewegung die schlechteren Karten gezogen und sollte sicher sein, dass man etwas erreicht, bevor man sich blamiert und dabei nichts raus kommt.

----------

## Keepoer

Bei 1:1 Kopien sofort verklagen. Gar keine Frage!

Problem ist nur, wenn Firmen eigene Pluigins und Erweiterungen dazugehackt haben (was bei dem angegeben Beispiel nicht hervorgeht, aber wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall ist  :Smile:  )

Also muss man schon genau aufpassen, um was es sich denn jetzt handelt.

MfG

Keep

----------

## return13

In anbetracht der Tatsache das man das übers EU-Recht jetzt vielleicht Rechtlich hinbiegen kann sag ich sofort verklagen,

denn es müssen klare Grenzen gesetzt werden, eine Ermahnung heisst ja soviel wie "Ich darf so lang bis ich auffalle, und dann hör ich auf..."

Edit: Keine Ahnung wie Rechtslage ist - ist nur ne Hoffnung von mir

----------

## Aldo

Wenn sie den Quellcode verfügbar machen ist das doch IMHO kein Verstoß gegen die GPL.

Die GPL schließt ja nicht aus daß man die Software verkaufen kann...

----------

## Voltago

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Wenn sie den Quellcode verfügbar machen ist das doch IMHO kein Verstoß gegen die GPL.
> 
> Die GPL schließt ja nicht aus daß man die Software verkaufen kann...

 

Stimmt, reicht aber noch nicht, Lizenz muss auch immer mit. Ist das sicher, dass die 'ihre' Software ohne die entsprechenden Lizenzen ausliefern? Fragen wir doch ein paar US-Residents, vielleicht kann da einer mehr drüber sagen.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Als Beispiel Deutschland: Die GPL ist in hier nicht wirkich eine durchs Gesetzt anerkannte Lizenz. Ich erinnere mich letztes Semester über ein Gastbeitrag eines Rechtsanwalt in meiner Uni, der über die Patenten und speziell über Open Source und die GPL gelabert hat. Zum Schluß war zu verstehen, im deutschen gesetzlichen Rahmen ist die GPL ungültig, deshalb wäre hier nicht möglich jemanden zu verklagen.

 

Aber was war dann mit den netfilter-Streitigkeiten? Lief das über das Copyright?

EDIT: Zumindest für eine einstweilige Verfügung hat's ja gereicht: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/49377Last edited by Voltago on Tue Mar 22, 2005 1:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tobiking

Naja also eigentlich sitzt das Copyright egal ob Lizenz anerkannt oder nicht beim Author. Wenn dieser dann bei seinem Produkt besondere Bestimmungen einräumt müssten die doch eigentlich im Rahmen des copyrights eingehalten werden. Ansonsten hieße das doch, dass die extra Lizenzen bei Installationen auch net wirklich gelten. Dann könnte man (falls man es wirklich wollte) seine Windows Version oder sonst was auf jeden Rechner installieren den man findet. Das Grundlegende Copyright bleibt ja erhalten da man die CD ja nicht kopiert  :Very Happy: .

Bin übrigens dafür erst mit den Leuten zu reden vielleicht einigt man sich ja darauf das die software weiterverkauft wird evtl. unter dem echten name und dafür ein paar regelmäßige spenden eingehen. Ansonsten bleibt nichts über als einen anwalt einzuschalten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

[quote="Voltago"] *Aldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Zumindest für eine einstweilige Verfügung hat's ja gereicht: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/49377

 

das freut mich zu hören bzw. zu lesen.

----------

## c07

Die GPL erlaubt völlig zweifelsfrei, Software umzulabeln und unter eigenem Namen zu verkaufen, solang die Sourcen zugänglich sind. Im Prinzip ist das ja gerade der Sinn der GPL. Gelöschte Copyright-Hinweise sind mehr oder weniger nur eine Frage des Urheberrechts, das in den USA ganz anders als in Deutschland ist. In Deutschland ist die GPL wie schon erwähnt ohnehin nicht mit dem Urheberrecht vereinbar (weil das Urheberrecht im Gegensatz zu den USA keine handelbare Ware ist); deshalb sind hier auch ganz normale Forks (wie z.B. Xorg) mindestens in einer Grauzone.

----------

## Voltago

 *c07 wrote:*   

> In Deutschland ist die GPL wie schon erwähnt ohnehin nicht mit dem Urheberrecht vereinbar (weil das Urheberrecht im Gegensatz zu den USA keine handelbare Ware ist); deshalb sind hier auch ganz normale Forks (wie z.B. Xorg) mindestens in einer Grauzone.

 

Um... kapier ich nicht...  :Sad:   gibt's da auch eine Version die Doofe und Nichtjuristen um halb drei in der Früh' verstehen?

----------

## Tobiking

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *c07 wrote:*   In Deutschland ist die GPL wie schon erwähnt ohnehin nicht mit dem Urheberrecht vereinbar (weil das Urheberrecht im Gegensatz zu den USA keine handelbare Ware ist); deshalb sind hier auch ganz normale Forks (wie z.B. Xorg) mindestens in einer Grauzone. 
> 
> Um... kapier ich nicht...   gibt's da auch eine Version die Doofe und Nichtjuristen um halb drei in der Früh' verstehen?

 

Ganz einfach hieße das in den USA wird gesagt das Copyright gesetz ist "euer" Recht also ändert es euch so wie es euch gefällt. In Deutschland/EU ist es festglegt.

Naja ich hab mal wikipedia und google bisschen gequält. Heraus kam:

Wikipedia:

 *Quote:*   

> as Urheberrecht ist durch das Gesetz über das Urheberrecht und verwandte Schutzrechte (Urheberrechtsgesetz - UrhG) von 1965 geregelt, zuletzt erweitert durch das Gesetz zur Regelung des Urheberrechts in der Informationsgesellschaft von 2003, welches sich speziell mit Multimedia-Anwendungen befasst.

 

Urheberrecht in der Informationsgesellschaft von 2003:

 *Quote:*   

> Der ausübende Künstler kann einem Anderen das Recht einräumen, die Darbietung auf einzelne oder alle die ihm vorbehaltene Nutzungsarten zu nutzen

 

Das ganze bezieht sich eher auf Musik/Filme aber laut wikipedia wurde nichts extra für Software geändert.

Außerdem steht am ende in der Wikipedia noch über "Freie Produkte":

 *Quote:*   

> Die einfachste Möglichkeit, dies zu tun, besteht darin auf das Urheberrecht zu verzichten. Dies ist jedoch nicht in jedem Rechtssystem möglich und führt weiterhin zu der Situation, dass veränderte Versionen nicht automatisch frei sind, da der Urheber der Veränderungen nicht dazu gezwungen wird auch auf sein Urheberrecht zu verzichten. Eine Möglichkeit, dies zu umgehen, besteht darin, auf das Urheberrecht nicht zu verzichten, sondern per Lizenzvertrag an jedermann einfache Nutzungsrechte einzuräumen. Dabei verlangen so genannte Copyleft-Lizenzen, dass veränderte Versionen nur zu den selben freien Bedingungen verbreitet werden dürfen.

 

----------

## EOF

Bzgl. netfilter/iptables:

http://www.juridicum.at/content/view/937/81/

 *Quote:*   

>  [...]Die Richter erkannten die GPL grundsätzlich als rechtswirksam an.[...] 

 

 *Quote:*   

>  [...]in den Bedingungen der GPL keinesfalls ein Verzicht auf Urheberrechte und 
> 
> urheberrechtliche Rechtspositionen gesehen werden kann[...]

 

----------

## Doc7

ist zwar ätzend, wie die "Produkte" da angepriesen werden, aber ich habe keinen GPL-Verstoss gesehen.

Beim "Office Professional" wird explizit auf SUN, etc. als Entwickler verwiesen. Ich vermute mal, bei einem Kauf, wird auch eine Möglichkeit zum Sourcedownload/-versand geboten.

Und meines Wissens verbietet die GPL keine Rebranding.

Es wird auch (soweit ich durchgesehen habe) nirgendwo ein Copyright beansprucht. Wobei die "Copyrights" auf die Featureauflistung schon missverstanden werden können.

Ich finde solche Angebote schon ziemlich ärgerlich, aber im Prinzip werden dort die Möglichkeiten und Pflichten der GPL berücksichtigt.

Von daher ist der Klageweg o.ä. nicht angebracht, so aggressionssteigernd diese Seite auch wirkt.  :Confused: 

P.S.:

Ich frage mich nur, wer sowas tatsächlich kauft. Aber diverse Angebote im ALDI und Co. sind mit Sicherheit in der gleichen Kategorie anzusiedeln.

Ich habe mir auch nur die Download-Seite für das "Office-Professional" durchgesehen, weiss also nicht, ob auf anderen Seiten nicht wirklich ein Lizenzverstoss beinhaltet ist.

MfG Doc7

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Doc7 wrote:*   

> ist zwar ätzend, wie die "Produkte" da angepriesen werden, aber ich habe keinen GPL-Verstoss gesehen.
> 
> 

 

doch. Wenn man Code benutzt, der unter GPL Bedingung verbeitet ist, dann darfst du diesen Code benutzen, verändern, verbreiten, verkaufen, usw. Die praktisch einzige Bedingungen sind:

1. eine entsprechene Warnung zu geben, dass es GPL Code ist und diese Lizenz angeben.

2. Quellcode muss mitgelifert werden oder Quellcode wird zum Download angeboten, so dass jeder anderer die gleiche Möglichkeit haben kann, wie du, aus deinem Code eine neue Version zu entwicklen, benutzen, verbreiten, verkaufen, usw. D.h. wenn du von einem projekt etwas nützt, dann musst du anderen diesselbe Möglichkeit geben, es mit deinem Code zu tun.

Die WLAN Fimra hat sich aber daran nicht gehalten, sie hat einfach netfiler/iptables Software benutzt und vebreitet ohne zu sagen, dass der Code GPL ist und ohne den Code anzubieten. Und das ist ein vertoß gegen die GPL.

Das Problem ist, dass solche Firmen denken, GPL sei ein Witz oder eine Spielerei von manchen Entwicklern, um gratis software zu betreiben und deshalb fühlen sich Firmen im Recht diese "gratis" software zu benutzen ohne die GPL zu beachten. Und das ist flasch, denn die GPL ist keine Witz Lizenz sondern eine richtige Lizenz, die ganuso gültig wie andere Lizenzen ist und ebenfalls gehalten werden muss. Die Open Source Entwickler sind keineswegs, auch wenn die Öffentlichkeit so sieht, keine Gruppe von Freaks die aus Leidebschaft programmieren und alles gratis anbieten, dieses Bild ist Unfug, und deshalb müssen wir uns nicht gefallen lassen, dass sie GPL Produkte zum eigenen Wohl ausnutzen, aber uns wegen jeder Kleinigkeit verklagen.

----------

## thunderbolt23

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber was war dann mit den netfilter-Streitigkeiten? Lief das über das Copyright?
> 
> 

 

Ja, in erster Linie war das durch das Copyright durchsetzbar. Harald Welte (der iptables/netfilter-Vorsitzende  :Wink:  ) hat auf den Chemnitzer Linux Tagen dieses Jahr nen Vortrag "Enforcing the GNU GPL" über das Thema gehalten. Durchgesetzt wurde das primär dadurch, dass er selber (als Copyright-Inhaber) die Firma verklagt hat. 

Zur Gültigkeit der GPL: die GPL ist in Deutschland nicht ungültig. Es hat nur eben auch keine Fälle gegeben, bei denen explizit die GPL von einem Gericht bestätigt wurde. Für Nicht-Urheber kann es also schwer sein, da auf die Lizenz zu pochen.

Also bei solchen Sachen idealerweise die Urheber kontaktieren und darauf hinweisen, die haben da mehr rechtliche Möglichkeiten.

----------

## Doc7

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Doc7 wrote:*   ist zwar ätzend, wie die "Produkte" da angepriesen werden, aber ich habe keinen GPL-Verstoss gesehen.
> 
>  
> 
> doch. Wenn man Code benutzt, der unter GPL Bedingung verbeitet ist, dann darfst du diesen Code benutzen, verändern, verbreiten, verkaufen, usw. Die praktisch einzige Bedingungen sind:
> ...

 

zu 1. Warnung ??? Ich/Man ist verpflichtet die Software unter der GPL auszugeben und die Hinweise auf den/die Entwickler (Copyrighthalter) nicht zu verändern bzw. zu unterschlagen.

zu2.  ja

ich bezog mich nicht auf die netfilter/iptables-Geschichte, sondern auf den Ursprungspost

Ansonsten aber volle Zustimmung von meiner Seite. Die GPL ist ein Vertrag dem ich zustimmen kann und somit die Software/den Quellcode benutzen und weiterverteilen kann. (mit allen pros und cons der GPL)

Ich denke, dass mit quelloffener Software extrem viel "Missbrauch" betrieben wird. Teils rechtlich abgedeckt, teils aber ganz klar illegal.

Das Angebot aus dem Ursprungspost ist zwar im Sinne (moralisch?) von GNU/FSF/GPL verwerflich, ich denke aber rechtlich legal.

Der netfilter/iptables-Fall hingegen offensichtlich nicht.

In vielen Fällen scheint ein Angebot GPL-inkompatibel zu sein. Wirklich nachvollziehbar wird dieses (leider) meistens erst, wenn man ein solches Angebot annimmt bzw. die tatsächliche Vertragsvereinbarung (auf Anfrage) einsehen kann.

Disclamer: IANAL, ich bemühe nur meinen, hoffentlich, gesunden Menschenverstand, sowie viel Halbwissen

MfG Doc7

[EDIT] noch zu der Abstimmung... verklagen können nur die Copyrighthalter (Urheber), welche Ihre Software unter der GPL zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Die FSF kann dabei maximal unterstützen.

----------

## amne

Moralisch auf jeden Fall verwerflich, rechtlich hoffentlich durchsetzbar. Das Netfilter-Team hat ja in Sachen Verfolgung von GPL-Verletzungen schon einiges vorzuweisen.

----------

## Genone

Die FSF kann da erstmal gar nix machen, da sie in diesen Fällen nicht die Copyright Inhaber sind, nur die könnten da rechtlich vorgehen.

Ausserdem müsste erstmal genau festgestellt werden, ob und inwieweit das Copyright verletzt wurde.

----------

## c07

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *c07 wrote:*   In Deutschland ist die GPL wie schon erwähnt ohnehin nicht mit dem Urheberrecht vereinbar (weil das Urheberrecht im Gegensatz zu den USA keine handelbare Ware ist); deshalb sind hier auch ganz normale Forks (wie z.B. Xorg) mindestens in einer Grauzone. 
> 
> Um... kapier ich nicht...   gibt's da auch eine Version die Doofe und Nichtjuristen um halb drei in der Früh' verstehen?

 

Der Punkt ist, dass du in Deutschland auf dein Urheberrecht nicht verzichten und es auch nicht verkaufen oder verschenken kannst. Das gilt höchstens für Verwertungsrechte. Aber ein Verwertungsrecht beinhaltet noch lang kein Recht auf beliebige Veränderungen. Z.B. kann dir auch der Architekt gewisse Veränderungen an deinem Haus untersagen (bei Gebäuden wie Kirchen oder Museen ist das auch praktisch relevant).

Sinn und Zweck der GPL ist es aber gerade, fast alle Rechte an der Software in Gemeineigentum zu bringen. Die enthaltenen Restriktionen dienen nur dazu, das auch für abgeleitete Arbeiten zu erzwingen und die Urheberschaft zu dokumentieren. Das Ziel ist halt, dass es eigentlich keine Urheberrechte mehr gibt, außer dem, mit Namen genannt zu werden.

Verwerflich an dem Fall ist also nur, dass scheinbar die eigentlichen Urheber verheimlicht werden (wobei die Frage ist, was daran überhaupt wahr ist; Anspruch auf werbende Nennung (wie es XFree86 neuerdings fordert) haben sie jedenfalls nicht). Das analoge Problem gibts ja auch bei Wikipedia, wo manche Autoren die kommerziellen Clones für verwerflich halten, obwohl sie laut Lizenz absolut legal sind, solang ein paar formale Anforderungen eingehalten werden.

GPL und GFDL unterscheiden einfach nicht nach guter und böser Verwendung. Das sind moralische Fragen, die auf einer ganz anderen Ebene liegen. Einer rechtlichen Bewertung entziehen sie sich sowieso weitgehend.

Prinzipiell könnte die FSF schon gegen Verletzungen der GPL vorgehn, wenn die Urheber deren Ratschlag mehr befolgen würden, ihr Copyright auf die FSF zu übertragen. Aber in Deutschland ist das wie gesagt eh nicht möglich.

Übrigens verlangt die GPL nicht, dass der Quelltext zum Download angeboten wird. Es reicht auch individueller Versand auf Anforderung gegen Unkostenerstattung.

IANAL.

----------

## Voltago

Ok, danke für die Erklärungen!

----------

